# Meow's 0.9G — "A View of a Cube"



## ophiophagus (Mar 5, 2012)

Simple and clean very nice. That will be a whole lot less maintenance than mine. nice job


----------



## dacrax07 (Jan 10, 2009)

awesome looking tank and fish room


----------



## golfer_d (Oct 3, 2012)

well done!


----------



## Aqualady (Jan 14, 2013)

really nice, neat, and clean


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks, everyone. I'll hopefully have more pics up by tonight. Any suggestions on possible fauna? There's no filter or heater. My room stays around the low-mid 60s, and even reaches as low as the 50s at night.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

its beautiful of course, along with the rest of them in the background:eek5:


----------



## jimmytruong87 (Oct 16, 2012)

it looks so nice. where did you buy that led light? i also want get one


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

meowschwitz said:


> Thanks, everyone. I'll hopefully have more pics up by tonight. Any suggestions on possible fauna? There's no filter or heater. My room stays around the low-mid 60s, and even reaches as low as the 50s at night.


I found some shrimp that were (accidentally) left outside this winter and it's consistently been in the 20's and 30's at night. I don't think 50's would be an issue. A few yellow or PFR would look really cool in there.


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

All those white specks on the glass are actually small colonies of these guys:


----------



## Koi Kameon (Apr 25, 2010)

*LED Light*



jimmytruong87 said:


> it looks so nice. where did you buy that led light? i also want get one


 Also admiring the sleek lines of it. Where did you get it? How's it doing with the low-light nanas and with 8000K in general?

KOI


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

Got the light on eBay, item# 250778959542. It's relatively bright enough to sustain anubias and moss. No issues so far.


----------

